# Olympic Travelcards



## Tallante (25 June 2012)

I travel into London everyday so I don't need a ticket, but for the sake of those travelling with me does anyone know if the Travelcards are anytime tickets or 'off-peak' only?

If they are off-peak then lots of us are going to be late if we have to wait until 0900 to travel around the London area.

Logic dictates that they should be anytime tickets - but the website is not clear.

I'll be checking with my friendly ticket office manager next time I renew my card; but if anyone can answer the question before that ...


----------



## teapot (25 June 2012)

You'd think they'd have done them as anytime cards wouldn't you? Otherwise they'll be a lot of unhappy people around!


----------



## tiggs (25 June 2012)

I've got mine and it doesn't say there are anyrestrictions on it


----------



## Custard Cream (25 June 2012)

Any time and all zones.


----------

